

RIM Must Switch To Android Now, Before It's Too Late - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/rim-android-blackberry-2010-8

======
manumental
It seems RIM is also looking into their recent QNX purchase.. I have fond
memories of QNX on the desktop, so their rumored "blackpad" might turn out
pretty interesting beyond consumer space.

